

MyCubi.com looking for CTO - daniellemc1

MyCubi.com is looking for a rock star CTO to join our team at a co-founder level. The site is now up and running. MyCubi.com connects 'those that do' with 'those that want' instantly via the internet for free. It could be someone looking for someone to babysit their kids, help move a couch, take photos at their wedding, build a website or tell them their future. It is an exciting project with huge potential. If you are interested, please email danielle@mycubi.com
======
kls
A little more info would be helpfull. I would provide the following info in
your post to help filter people to the right match:

Are you guys funded? If not are you guys looking for someone with funding? If
so what is your burn rate until implosion? (this lets people know worst case
scenario) When do your expect to hit profitable. Is salary involved or is this
a, when we get funded you get paid gig? Where are you guys located? Are you
cool with someone remote for now? What is your current technical platform? Who
built it, an internal person or outsourced entity? Who is already involved,
what do they do, what do they bring to the table?

As well just food for thought, but there are quite a few on this board and
elsewhere that hate rock star and ninja as a description. It has become
manager speak for "we are trying to be cool but we are out of touch with the
tech type". Not saying you are, but those descriptions set off flags for some.

